# Bulk Salt



## tom5301 (Jan 30, 2007)

Were is the best place to get bulk salt in Kansas City


----------



## 3311 (Oct 10, 2007)

Canada ! might be your best bet


----------



## cod8825 (Feb 8, 2007)

Triton smart AZZ! I am in KC as well and we are not having much luck with NASC and some of the others


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Triton Snow;569911 said:


> Canada ! might be your best bet


It's going to be hard to get it here also.


----------



## Snowpower (Sep 2, 2007)

JD Dave;570057 said:


> It's going to be hard to get it here also.


Because it's a conspiracy amongst the privy few who hold mining rights.

Looks like they have some political muscle too because they are stickin it to the counties and munis also.

Im not for big government but I really think this needs looked into.

Seems like a Monopoly to me.


----------



## hoop (Dec 11, 2007)

*Bulk salt availability*

Does anyone know about the availability of bulk salt in the Michigan or Ohio area? Any response would be helpful. Al


----------



## chango (Aug 17, 2008)

Tom how much do you need? I sell it during the storm by the ton in KCK. I should have about 500 tons on hand when the winter starts.


----------



## tom5301 (Jan 30, 2007)

were are you located at and what is the price we need about 100 tons but I would like to put at my shop but I could but it by the ton at your place.


----------



## hoop (Dec 11, 2007)

*Buy salt*

I'm looking for 2000 tons. Anyone?


----------



## tom5301 (Jan 30, 2007)

bumpppppppppp


----------



## AMERISCAPESANDY (Aug 22, 2008)

I need 2-4000 tons as well. We can come up with CASH to start and hold 1,000 tons or take delivery ASAP. Anyone have any suggestions or phone numbers??, I'm waiting ona few suppliers as well. Any contact numbers in Canada?? Thanks guys.


----------



## kcplowmata (Sep 15, 2007)

salt salt salt


----------



## Kevin Kendrick (May 3, 2007)

Chango, PM me your information as we have people asking all the time where to get salt. I would like to add you to the list.

Actually, I dont think you can PM until you have 10 posts. Email me [email protected]


----------



## OAKMAN (Sep 5, 2008)

tom5301;569885 said:


> Were is the best place to get bulk salt in Kansas City


TOM ARE YOU STILL LOOKING FOR SALT IN KANSAS CITY. I OVER ORDERED LAST YEAR IN THE PINCH. I THINK I MAY BE ABLE TO HELP YOU OUT WITH 100 TONS.


----------



## cod8825 (Feb 8, 2007)

In Kansas City you might try Rock City off of Blue Ridge. We ordered some but we pre-paid for it though.


----------



## Kuchocki (Dec 14, 2005)

*Looking to Canada won't work*

I am in Canada, I have talked at length to our mines. They haven't supplied all their depots, they have none to send out to fill all their orders. This message was what I got from one supplier.

Hi Craig,

We are still waiting for a reply on several of our suppliers then we can can finalize our price for the upcoming season. All I can say is expect an increase due to price of fuel and rationed supply.

I will have more information for you by the end of the month.

Thank You!!

Frank

Salt RATIONING? Not looking forward to that at all.

The lady from one of our mines explained that they have no way of filling all of the need this winter regardless of how much they move. They are already running at 24/7 since last winter and are still behind even though it is september.

What are our options? I guess cutting our sand down to very little salt. Anyone know if 20:1 or less works at all?

tymusic


----------



## tom5301 (Jan 30, 2007)

Oakman if you could help out just give me a call at 913-207-3661 and we could talk


----------



## DuallySnoPusher (Dec 1, 2005)

*Kc Salt*

Call this guy he can probably get some trucking or something worked out.

314-614-2100


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Kuchocki;579141 said:


> I am in Canada, I have talked at length to our mines. They haven't supplied all their depots, they have none to send out to fill all their orders. This message was what I got from one supplier.
> 
> Hi Craig,
> 
> ...


The 3 major salt players in Ontario have all there pricing released, just an FYI. I have all the sheets sitting in front of me, that were mailed out a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## JeepPlow18 (Sep 4, 2006)

This is the first post in months for me haha. anyways since everyone else is on the topic, where could i buy bulk salt by the load? as i have nowhere to store it. Im in sussex county in northwestern NJ. Thanks Mike


----------



## Brad Williams (Sep 10, 2009)

*I Might Be Interested!!*



OAKMAN;579033 said:


> TOM ARE YOU STILL LOOKING FOR SALT IN KANSAS CITY. I OVER ORDERED LAST YEAR IN THE PINCH. I THINK I MAY BE ABLE TO HELP YOU OUT WITH 100 TONS.


I am looking for salt in Kansas City as well. How much are you waning for your salt?


----------



## studebaker48 (Sep 4, 2009)

try A-1 mark is the contact 314-660-3075 for kansas city Michigan and Ohio Detroit rock salt i would try. I know that GWI gets salt form northern ohio try them 614-625-3933.


----------



## OAKMAN (Sep 5, 2008)

Brad

I have plenty of salt on hand right now and would let it go for $75.00 a ton.


----------



## rnblase (Jan 13, 2002)

Saltbin.com has Bulk Salt in Kansas City for about $68 per ton Picked up.
314-614-2100


----------



## kimber (Oct 27, 2008)

hoop;570511 said:


> I'm looking for 2000 tons. Anyone?


Call Andy L. from Michigan Salt. I've known him for a long time. He purchases from the producers themselves so his prices are good. 1-888-340-SALT. tell him Ohio Dave told you to call.


----------



## purpleranger519 (Jan 1, 2006)

Brad Williams;803592 said:


> I am looking for salt in Kansas City as well. How much are you waning for your salt?


How much salt are you wanting?


----------



## jeco (Sep 14, 2009)

*Trucking*

We can deliver salt 50 ton minimum in Kentucky, West Virginia, and Virginia.
call 276-796-9008


----------



## DANZ68 (Sep 20, 2009)

*In need of bulk salt dayton ohio area*

Looking for bulk salt please help


----------



## kimber (Oct 27, 2008)

DANZ68;809009 said:


> Looking for bulk salt please help


Shoot me an email at [email protected]

Maybe I can help you out or direct you to someone who can.

Thanks
Dave


----------

